# Albums



## derk (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBi3Sw_j10M]Aerosmith-Toys In The Attic (Full Album) 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-e7GKaoQuI&feature=related]ZZ Top - Fandango (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2012)

For album covers, Roger Dean and Boris Vallejo have always been the top of my list.  I even wrote a paper for one of my college are classes about album art.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDL4xSjAb8M]Deep Purple - Made In Japan Complete - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 27, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Deep Purple - Made In Japan Complete - YouTube



Oooh!  Deep Purple!  I've been to Montreux and seen the "monument" there that refers to "Smoke on the Water".


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 27, 2012)

Saw them Live at the Hundehalle in Frankfurt back in 73..........


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 27, 2012)

"Pigs on the Wing" was the first song I learned to play all the way through.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7QMuliH2M"]Pink Floyd "Animals" Full Album [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPS6hOhPSMY&feature=related]Rush-Fly By Night (Full Album) 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qic9Y_79BY&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Aqualung [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9METEUMWzs&feature=related]Boston - Boston (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2012)

Disturbing


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 28, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Disturbing



its Court Of The Crimson King....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0NGwiv2tsI&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL75EB632AF71ADCCE]CAPTAIN BEYOND -- Captain Beyond -- 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> "Pigs on the Wing" was the first song I learned to play all the way through.
> 
> Pink Floyd "Animals" Full Album [HQ] - YouTube



On my bucket list, play Saint Sans "Danse Macabre" on my violin.


----------



## derk (Jan 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnbnmoDm1R0&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac - Rumours (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-6V84TISAM&feature=related]BAD COMPANY -- The Original Bad Company Anthology -- cd 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 28, 2012)

My personal favorite...........best song on there is "Can't Find My Way Home".

Also, the album cover caused quite a stir when it came out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_oJxMkjM_8]Blind Faith - Blind Faith (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Saw them Live at the Hundehalle in Frankfurt back in 73..........



When I lived in Europe, I was more interested in Wagner, Puccini, and such.  Got to see some great opera.  I was horribly disappointed when I finally made it back Stateside only to discover that "Porgy and Bess" passed for great opera in D.C.  I got to see "Cats" in Vienna, though.


----------



## derk (Jan 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTUGfk_Jzs8&feature=related]Van Halen - Van Halen (1978) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1imboXktqiY&feature=related]Kiss - Destroyer (1976) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgdjdTNQIOs&feature=related]AC/DC - Powerage (1978) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMH37KIfYUg]Black Sabbath - Paranoid (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2uUFv3EqBQ&feature=related]Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath (1970) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvFeW8fgaw&feature=related]Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon (1973) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jan 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kQWiAOaA9c&feature=fvwrel]Complete Led Zeppelin II album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Star #1 Record, 1972

I can't find the full album. Here are a few choice cuts. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHoJK7F-KSM]Big Star - Feel - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pte3Jg-2Ax4]Big Star - Thirteen 1972 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tkWKYnJhC8]Big Star#1Record-The Ballad Of El Goodo - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB8Fx0Phsc0]Big Star - Try Again - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juH20iD8mCg]Big Star - My Life Is Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rkYW81tGWY&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Pronounced &#39;L[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 1, 2012)

Four sides, four songs, for sure. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAk2qdXu4gE]Yes - Tales from Topographic Oceans (1973) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT3ZNBT_vzw&feature=related]AC/DC - Highway to Hell (full album HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a9TMpAwwBw]The Beatles - The Beatles (White Album) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7ts-n87f0Y&feature=related]Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDU8FWJrZEA&feature=related]King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mona88 (Feb 7, 2012)

"Speak Now" by Taylor Swift was the first album that I ever bought.


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz9Co-8QK5k&feature=related]R.E.M. - Out Of Time [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uab-UrA-Aj0&feature=related]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - Couldn&#39;t Stand The Weather (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6YYiMRdWo&feature=related]Aerosmith-Rocks (Full Album) 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PTZuzyNyHc&feature=related]Rush - Rush (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFhcbEe1rH4&feature=related]Motley Crue-Too Fast For Love (Full Album) 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jeYh137wo8&feature=related]Bad Company - 10 From 6 (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR_XBfQJj_w]Pink Floyd HD Audio - 1973 - The Dark Side of the Moon - [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo5NVcFGje4]Porcupine Tree - Up the Downstair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

The Olivia Tremor Control - Music from the Unrealized Film Script: Dusk at Cubist Castle, 1996

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PStW0hGocY0]The Opera House - The Olivia Tremor Control - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUjd6DHAutU]Jumping Fences-Olivia Tremor Control - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAFasCSzNaQ]Holiday Surprise 1,2,3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVeMe9r3C3s]Marking Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a9TMpAwwBw]The Beatles - The Beatles (White Album) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m5aRpQmiGc]John Lennon, Plastic Ono Band, Full Album (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uwlwefi5-A]Radiohead The Bends Full album High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 7, 2012)

The Pretty THings - Parachute, 1970

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GM4BSAMMGE]THE PRETTY THINGSARACHUTE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilbzf9VYT3k]Pretty Things - Grass - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrWjb5ORQhU]Sickle Clowns.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3UmFPt_En8&feature=related]THE GUESS WHO -- Live At The Paramount -- 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPrh6vbdb90&feature=related]Guns N&#39; Roses - Appetite For Destruction (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SawLUI2l8tE&feature=related]U2 - The Joshua Tree [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLNbxFNTrY8&feature=related]Out of the Blue [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvs2Ii6FcvM&feature=related]The Eagles - Hotel California (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRYD4H6JChE&feature=player_embedded]Kansas - Point Of Know Return (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stVz6gURpSQ&feature=related]The Cars - Complete Greatest Hits Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x9WQBCzecE&feature=related][Album] Evanescence - Origin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Feb 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV9HiNbQy4Y&feature=related]Black Sabbath- Heaven and Hell [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS5wHjpreqo]Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell (1980) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyt4All_RjI&feature=player_embedded]Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti (1975) Disc 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9mUOsZRDJ4&feature=player_embedded]Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti Disc 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhOPn1ei8eQ&feature=related]Whitney Houston - The Greatest Hits (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Oct 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HYWxXjB4Das]Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Oct 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eac-hElBkFA]Imagine Dragons- Night Visions (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpENyx-qty4]Rush - 2112 Full Album (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Nov 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1soCfg5rw3I]Live - Throwing Copper (1994) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Nov 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9uvOz5NchEA]Staind - Break The Cycle [Full Album] HD 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0zMFN6bMlo]DIO HOLY DIVER FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Nov 29, 2013)

Sometimes we lose a post. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Cn0fRgl8_TU]AEROSMITH-Toys In The Attic (Full Album)-1975 - YouTube[/ame]

Wait for it then re-post


----------



## derk (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wJrrrPhvL-4]Van Halen - Van Halen (Full Album) 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/cis2-lW6bPg]Molly Hatchet Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sA0sZnaDIDo]ZZ Top - 'Tres Hombres' (Full Album HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_weND-qp4]THE CLASH-COMBAT ROCK (1982) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuTNJBP9yiE]Queen - Hot Space 1982 [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HHg93O7iBRs]Christmas Album - Nat King Cole (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5SyZ3cfrSVE]Christmas Songs - Elvis Presley (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Dec 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnSJEFbTmsw]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - 1970 4Way-Street - YouTube[/ame]
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - 1970 4Way-Street


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d07TBhKNGU]Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine (Full Album) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover (Jan 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vojC8jmfZEo]Kings of Leon - Mechanical Bull [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KhkaOWCiebY]Best Songs Of The Eagles | The Eagles's Greatest Hits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/G3vu2ztMvnM]Rolling Stones - Let It Bleed [Remastered] FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/__XTIb8B1PA]Kenny Chesney HEMINGWAY'S WHISKEY - FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3GU3VCJxT8]U2 Rattle And Hum Album - YouTube[/ame]

U2- Rattle And Hum


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrNMDzJfzY]Cowboy Junkies - Trinity Session - YouTube[/ame]

Cowboy Junkies- Trinity Session


----------



## konradv (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUbx3RhcyLs]Jefferson Airplane Takes Off [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane Takes Off


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

derk said:


> Rolling Stones - Let It Bleed [Remastered] FULL ALBUM - YouTube



Fantastic album!  Here's another great album, this one from Led Zeppelin!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

konradv said:


> Cowboy Junkies - Trinity Session - YouTube
> 
> Cowboy Junkies- Trinity Session



I love Sweet Jane from them.  It's a really great cover tune.  I like it better than the original version.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Rolling Stones - Let It Bleed [Remastered] FULL ALBUM - YouTube
> ...



I meant to post the whole Physical Graffiti album here, but for some reason it only lets me post the first song.


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy Junkies - Trinity Session - YouTube
> ...



That would be a great thread . Maybe we have one already. Whats your favorite cover song?
_Anyway heres one of mine._

[ame=http://youtu.be/mw-GfMXsLHw]Matchbox Twenty - Don't Let Me Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

derk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Good question!  LOL!  There are soooo many good ones.  Here are a couple.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=purPKiG5__A]Stevie Ray Vaughan(SRV)-Voodoo Child - YouTube[/ame]

I also really love this one by Nirvana covering David Bowie's Man Who Sold The World.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9YvHB0AD9w]The Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 27, 2014)

derk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You're right.  It already is a thread.  Nobody has contributed in a while so it fell a few pages back.  Add this one and bring it back to page 1.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/73396-favorite-covers.html


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7ae10lHRqcc]Aerosmith, Toys In The Attic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/__BHYuuQahI]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Everybody Knows this is Nowhere (FULL ALBUM + track listing) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TonightAtDawn (Aug 4, 2014)

http://tonightatdawn.com/2014/08/03/the-laymans-review-protomartyr-under-color-of-official-right/

http://http://youtu.be/BZdPgObYqtE


----------



## TonightAtDawn (Aug 4, 2014)

http://http://youtu.be/BZdPgObYqtE


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

TonightAtDawn said:


> http://http://youtu.be/BZdPgObYqtE



What is it?  When I click on it, it tells me it can't load the page.


----------



## derk (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CoJWmOgHe8Q]Jessie J "Who You Are" - full album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yWM_MQcWMw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yWM_MQcWMw[/ame]

Neil Young- After the Gold Rush(Full Album)


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQVoYRzZwhc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQVoYRzZwhc[/ame]

Paul Kantner/Jefferson Starship- Blows Against the Empire(Full Album)


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

It's a travesty that they're not in the R&R HOF!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9YKU0COO0A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9YKU0COO0A[/ame]

The Moody Blues- A Question Of Balance[Full Remastered Album + Bonus Tracks]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 10, 2014)

In H.S. I knew a guy who owned a *beautiful* 1970 SS 396 Chevelle. Red with Black stripes. Vanity license plate: "Candy O".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTtJqaVnAeU]The Cars - Candy-O (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Mol9E-c5U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Mol9E-c5U[/ame]

The Doors- The Soft Parade


----------



## derk (Aug 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UxLjaJiZTQs]Kings of Leon - Only By The Night (Full Album) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------

